# spider mites / specific question.



## thestandard (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm down in Argentina and it's LEGAL! to grow two pot plants per household. I have two beautiful girls in excellent health growing on my patio. Excellent coloring, TONS of nodes, sad story is that these two bagseed plants if they make it to flower will likely be my best grow. HA!

Preflowers are turning into flowers. 

I have spider mites and they are beginning to make webs. I always grew indoors back home and never had issues with bugs because of my antiseptic clean habits..

I doubt the products you all use up north will be available down here, theres a decent flower/plant store nearby where I got my soil.

*What chemicals am I looking for?
Can anyone recommend a home remedy that may work well? I think now is the time to attack before the flowers start getting serious.
If nothing is done, will they flat out ruin the grow? What happens if I can't fix the issue??

:holysheep:

*Thank you all


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 10, 2010)

Absolutely they will ruin it, period. If you have webs, that could be major problem. Couple Solutions,

1: Rubbing alcohol/water mix, spray her down all over

2: Your local store might have Organicide, very good product

3: If all else fails and you can get it, Floramite. End all but it's very strong stuff, be careful.

4: Depending on how bad webbing is, you might have to scrap it, or at least thats my opinion. Hope that helps.


----------



## burnin123 (Feb 10, 2010)

what ever remedy you use ..IMO...you need more then one weapon...treat every few days for two weeks...no need to scrap ya ladies cuzz they have bugs..worst case is your yield will be affected. Good Luck


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree it is a good idea to mix up your attack methods, the mite will become imune to the same attack over time, and you will develope a super mite.  If you already are seeing webs, you need to hit them hard and fast!  I would go for the big guns!  If you can get some Aza-Max or something similar.  Good Luck!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 10, 2010)

this thread has a few of our members home receipes http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38831


----------



## thestandard (Feb 11, 2010)

there were one or two webs yesterday, today it's an infestation.. battle begins.. on my way to the store... jeeze i hope they dont ruin my perfect beauties


----------



## thestandard (Feb 12, 2010)

update... did the alcohol yesterday and gonna do a 1/2 dose of a strong insecticide tomorrow.. i have no idea what the insecticide is and im worried but i only have preflowers so maybe its ok...

the alcohol killed em all, no new webs, no webs period... 2% of the mites today that i had yesterday.. there are a few teeeeeeeny ones walking around today.. should i maybe just continue with alcohol or just keep going and use the insecticide tomorrow?


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 12, 2010)

Am I incorrect that the alcohol mix does not kill the eggs, only adults?

Edit: wait, this is outside. Dude I would give her something sssstrong, how you gonna maintain that late flower?


----------



## thestandard (Feb 12, 2010)

makes sense about eggs, the ones i saw today looked like babies... uh well its a balcony in the city.. so its sorta in/out.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 12, 2010)

Neem and pyrethum. Safer Insecticidal Soap.

These should be in any horticultural/agricultural stores in yer region. I hope yer sweet twins turn out some serious kgb. 


Much Luck,

7GE


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Feb 14, 2010)

The plant in one photo is in the same tray and next to the plant with no mites..

Okay first of all, do not take this in the wrong way...We have tried every  suggestion and every method for getting rid of them....
We have used the foliar sprays, taking every plant out of the sheds...We have used Pyrethrum Bombs...We have used Organic methods..We have used Flea bombs...

We know about one too many ways...I am flushing this tray now...It is due and we cannot use anything on this tray..The shed will be bombed after this harvest...
This photo is for anyone who does not know what it looks like....

I hand wiped down this plant last night and this is today...There are only two plants in this room of 54 plants that show visible mites..but they are there...everywhere...

I AM JUST SHOWING THIS FOR NEWBIES TO SEE THE PHOTOS...
I AM BOMBING AFTER I HARVEST THE TRAY THESE BUGS ARE IN......I just cannot bomb so close to harvest..for the sake of good medicine.....
I know Hemp Goddess will understand me....i hate mites...


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 15, 2010)

Go get floramite


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Feb 15, 2010)

if i had the money for that ...would have done that a long time ago...I know all about that too....lol...it is just a part of growing.....and the other products...He will not do a foliar spray...again....thanks for posting tho...I SWEAR....i wiped it down the nite prior and they rebuilt the taj mahal...I am flushing this tray...and toasting the mites with it..


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 15, 2010)

Didnt you say your electric bill is like $800? If you can afford that, I would rethink my pest regime for $30. Obv, they are a problem and it looks as though you have quite a few plants in there. But hey, it's your smoke. Hope the diff treatments work for ya.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 15, 2010)

CaliWildViolet420 said:
			
		

> The plant in one photo is in the same tray and next to the plant with no mites..


 
Ill guarantee the other plant has mites also.


----------



## nvthis (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey hey Growdude, wassup mang!

Tried everything huh? Hmm... Tried An Bom?


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 15, 2010)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Ill guarantee the other plant has mites also.



Understatement. They all do.


----------



## Althea (Mar 14, 2010)

burnin123 said:
			
		

> what ever remedy you use ..IMO...you need more then one weapon...treat every few days for two weeks...no need to scrap ya ladies cuzz they have bugs..worst case is your yield will be affected. Good Luck


 
your imo is so very, very right.  If you treat with a single remedy you will probably fail to control them much (Im leaving AVID out, for obvious reasons - those being the fact AVID is not for human consumption and is systemic - sure it works but it also will kill you, so the balance sucks) as well as making them resistant to what you use so the next guy down the line who gets a spidermite you treated a few thousand generations earlier will have a "treatment resistant" spidermite which is enough to make me want to cry just typing it.

Spidermites do not need our help becoming even tougher to deal with.

I would trash my crop if you are in flowering cycle post week 5.  But thats me.  Then I would  Clean room with bleach & water.  Wait 5 days do it again (cleaning) wait 5 days do it a last time.  The eggs are pretty tough - this is overkill one might say but they arent me and they arent trying to completely control a spidermite infestation that is out of control.

You have webs already - this means they have been busy for a while now - weeks.  Do the tops of the leaves appear to have tiny yellow dots on them?  They do!  Wow how did I guess?  I have a personal vendetta against spidermites and want to see them eliminated completely from the world.  Extinct.  Im sure humans will be first.

Neem oil when you are in veg or week 1 of 12/12 specifically Einstein Oil *if* you can stand the stink and flavor it imparts.  After week 1 of 12/12 stop using it.

Horticultural oils and soaps if you had caught them when you were supposed to - back about 10 to 14 days in the past.  The webs and description you give tells me that they will win this battle.  Even if you use floramite or Azatrol (or are dumb enough to use AVID) you will have a final product which has millions of dead spidermites all over it (snap, crackle, pop! thats not cereal its the sound of dead dried out spidermites being smoked...  Gross....  I try to limit my dead bug inhalation for some odd reason.  So even if you use the Big Chemical Guns your end result is dead bugs and your flowers having been soaked with toxins.  And yes, floramite and Azatrol are toxic and no I wont debate it with anyone here now.  Yes I have evidence - from the world health organization and the EPA that what Im saying is accurate.  And finally does it sound appealing to ingest plant material that was exposed to a massive insect infestation which you will be taking into your body along with whatever mix of deadly crap you sprayed on them all dried to their dead bodies and to the product in question too?

For me the answer is a simple one.  Nope.  I would toss the plants, clean clean clean, try to figure out where they came from (window? pet? shoes worn outside then into grow area? Were they clones and just rode in on them and you didnt bother to dip them, so really you invited them in and provided their transportation, food and water so they could torch your crop?  I mention this so next time it wont happen - because you will be more careful, right?  And *IF*  There appear any spidermites next time it wont be when you notice the webs it will be noticed in your daily crop examination where you spend that 10 minutes each day looking for bugs, testing ph, noting growth strengths or abnormal looking leaves or just spending the (for me) mandatory 5 minutes every other day with a hand-held 10x 20x and 30x magnifying glass pouring over each plant from stem to leaf tip and from top to bottom.  You catch them then and its a LOT easier.  Ive manually removed them and used water spray and doctor bonners soap mixed with water and baking soda to control them sucessfully - because I caught them early and didnt let them get to the point where the solution is likely to kill you as well as them (AVID, Floramite (much less so) etc.  I wont get near that crap, and if you knew what it does to you then you wouldnt either unless you are suicidal / death wish fantasy is Leukemia or something.

Althea


----------



## Althea (Mar 14, 2010)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Ill guarantee the other plant has mites also.


 
I'll bet my first born this statement is accurate.  It is more likely to win the lottery every week for a year than to have two plants with that level of infestation among 50 others and expect the mites to just chill out in place.  You need to upgrade your commitment (time and effort) dedicated to finding this sort of thing before it gets that bad.  If your crop was a patient in the hospital you would be hearing the last rites...

Heck we all know spidermites arent known for their tendency to spread like something that spreads as fast as spidermites.  I truely cant think of anything that moves faster than a spidermite infestation indoors.  Maybe a Ferrari?  Naw....


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Mar 14, 2010)

Good Morning All, Saw this in my mailbox and felt compelled to respond. 
There is no need to trash your plants...We are veteran growers..and generally post on GP. We are meticulous in keeping the sheds clean and all areas for our grows. 
The last bad infestation we had with Mites...we Did everything including inspecting the plants numerous times daily. 
I have both a magnifiying glass and microscope for my plants.
My Oddyssey, tho it was repeatedly treated still had two plants that had mites in mass. Even tho we had done everything, the two plants out of the nine in that tray were WIPED DOWN daily. Those two plants alone produced 4 oz. each of Indica, heavy beautiful glistening Nugs. 
When it is two plants only, you have the advantage to use a foliar spray and go ahead and bomb if you want. I would never bomb in flower in the last few weeks..but once the infested ladies are out...you can do it. 
If you are totally organic...You can use organic methods...
HOWEVER>>>I DID HAND wipe down my plants and we took everything out of the sheds. If you absolutely cannot use any products...a little labor of love will work....
I know a lot of organic growers who had no choice but to go ahead and used sprays and more to protect their crops. 

MITES are not the end of the world....Mites exist. Everyone gets them unless, they have a totally sterile white room with masks, suits, fully filtered everything. 
And if you use these things very lightly, there is little risk of getting some horrid disease....
We also use the baking soda method for any powder mildew....
There is no ONE time to catch mites. Even if you think you caught them in time, and think you never had them, you probably had them with dormant eggs....


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Mar 14, 2010)

there are a lot of really good people on this forum..however the mentality of a few are the reason I do not post here anymore...Betting first born and so forth...So with that being said...I wish you all HAPPY GROWING>>>>AND MUCH LOVE AND HUGS>>>!!!


----------



## Althea (Mar 14, 2010)

CaliWildViolet420 said:
			
		

> there are a lot of really good people on this forum..however the mentality of a few are *the reason I do not post here anymore*...Betting first born and so forth...So with that being said...I wish you all HAPPY GROWING>>>>AND MUCH LOVE AND HUGS>>>!!!


 
So you came and posted that you dont post here? Thats almost zen.

Im not trying to qualify as one of the people you wrote about above. I cant tell if you are serious or if you are posting this about my post but being polite by not saying "its posts like that long one by Al that make me not want to post here much anymore," - I cant make heads or tails of it actually.

PS: I am new here, so forgive me but I dont understand - you seriously wont post (well your post sort of undermines your statement that you dont post). Ignoring that why would you stop posting because of the mentality of a minority who were firstborn?

I have found annoying posts on most every site Ive ever seen, with people who actually got me upset in real life with their posts. Heck I've gotten upset and myself for posting before. I also find that annoying people constitute a large block on the internet, Ive been called annoying myself, but it doesnt stop me from using a forum I belong to if I think I can help someone asking for help with sincerity. 

Why cut off your ability to help the good people because of what you say is a minority - especially because you found an annoying person on the forum somewhere - that would pretty much rule out most forums and the whole net, wouldnt it?

NrN but feel free to shed some light if you want to - or if you dont want to post Im open to an internal mail. 
Cheers,
Al


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi Al, 
If you look at my posts and position on Green Passion, you will see that I just do not have enough time to devote fully to two sites. I just have a problem with anyone who puts down any methods used on mites..unless they are blatantly, purposely poisoning someone. I was in a lil rift here unintended, who actually is a great and wonderful person, once we mended our pathetic mishap of words. 
I have no problem with the majority of people on MP..Most that communicated directly with me...understood, that I too deserved respect, and I was not even asking for it. I am not new to growing and I have a lot to offer..YES..but I also have about one too many things I am trying to do...and it became too much, because IF I am going to devote myself to anything, I want to personally respond to everyone and that is what makes a forum good, even great....Sometimes, when people are new to a forum...it makes a person really feel left out, when someone does not answer them or respond. 
Today, was spent working on my outdoor gardens, non cannabis and answering a lot of letters and posts on Green Passion, in between enjoying outdoor weather finally. 
I just was taken a back a bit by the statement about...visiting people in the hospital reading last rites..And my apologies for not sticking around and maybe reading more of the post...
I actually had someone imply one time, that we were lazy for having mites..and I can assure you or anyone,,,that anyone who could do the work around here that I do at the age of 55 and 56 next month..might be surprised...
I am not a meany, however I cannot spend tons of time over here...I suggest you look at the grows I have on GP...and the recipes...and stuff...yes just stuff...
I am no one special..I am just one single person...who does a lot..I am no better than anyone, nor do I know everything. I learn new things daily and always will...
Have a great grow..thanks for responding...I have to cook dinner now...take care.


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Mar 14, 2010)

and to clarify the zen...I get email notifications on threads I was involved in...and originally thought I was pullling up GP and it was MP...so that is what I meant about not posting here...I should have said...I have not been posting here and I had done so in the past, but choose to not do so...much in the present...sorry about the confusion...


----------



## Althea (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you for taking the time to answer and clue me in.  I *thought* my post had triggered the one I asked about, Im sorry if I came on too strong.  I just put myself in the position (mentally) of having to rely on getting my medicine via some other person or place and picture them using DDT or Malathion (spelling error) or something on the plants they mass produce because it *DOES* work - as AVID does - so well its *literally* frightening (to me).  And so in this mental game I buy some pesticide ridden medicinal and its good, its relatively cheap, I opt for smoking it over a period of time like 2 months.  And three years later I get tumors, leukemia, cell damage, you name it.  Its no question that these pesticides *do* cause human deaths - 250,000 a year according to this great book I got called "Hemp Diseases and Pests: Management ond Biological Control" by these New Zealand Ph.d's and experts in the field of botany / crop growth / chemistry / hemp.  Its available on Amazon and is the BEST book on the whole topic of diseases and pests and the ways to control them.  The figure of 250,000 deaths per year that are established to have been caused by pesticide exposure comes from that book, page 191, citing a 1964 World Health Organization International Agency for Research on Cancer study.  So its not a "maybe" its harmful issue its a definately established fact that exposure to pesticides kills.  Humans, bees, dogs, fish, you name it.

And then I read a "I have spider mites, what spray should I use" post and people reccomend everything from water mixed with rubbing alcohol and baking soda to home - made nicotine or cinnimon or garlic/hot sauce based sprays to chemicals that you cant legally buy in this state, to chemicals you can buy if you have a certain form of documentation like you need to buy explosives for example.  To stuff they just yanked off a Osh shelf and never read past the "spray on plants until wet once every two months as needed" part of the label and dont see the list of organophosphates that are so toxic they are illegal to use on non-ornamental plants.  And I want to make them stop and think for a second.  Then they are going to do what ever they are going to do, and most will probably want the strongest most effective fastest acting item they can get within 20 miles of their home.  And if they do that, and its poisonous then at least I feel I did my part, fulfilled my personal moral obligation to at least have taken the time to warn anyone who cares to read it.  

Lazy for having mites huh?  I would laugh so hard at that.  Its not how lazy or attentive a grower is - the question that is on topic is, "did even one spider mite get in your grow room?  If so odds are you will have a problem before you know it.  Its not anyone of us being lazy thats the problem, its that spider mites are so hyperactive!  And now pesticide resistant.  Safers Soap no longer does a thing to a lot of strains, and even AVID is becoming a resisted control measure.  Because people dont rotate what they use (as a generalization) and the repeated use over millions of generations create bugs that laugh at our current "organic" and "non-toxic" choices for control.  Except manual removal, removal via hydro blasting them (I put infested plants in a shower worked great) are guaranteed to work and not create another resistant strain.  So whoever told you that the reason you had mites is you were lazy was obviously speaking from a position of both ignorance and disrespect for your control methods - and even the best of them cant eliminate the possibility of a spidermite blitzkrieg, just reduce the odds.

So I hope you understand where Im coming from, I certainly do not mean to offend anyone (execpt people who knowingly choose to use known toxins to humans and not tell the end user that while they get their medicine they are going to need more because they are literally ingesting poison.  Its only a question of scale between that and making a hamburger with cyanide in it and offering it to someone - both cases include knowingly giving someone who is unaware of the fact a chemial compound that is deadly.  I think I would opt for the cyanide - at least its fast - cancer Ive seen kill too many relatives, friends, friend's relatives.  I am scared of it and want to reduce my exposure to agents that cause it and dissuade anyone I can from getting it or giving it to another because they chose to treat with "That stuff that REALLY works," you know?

OK I think I drove that into the ground.  I hope you understand the *why* now if my post seemed a bit zealously anti-pesticide.  I have had spidermites more times than I could tell you.  I dont mind throwing out plants, they grow back and I keep a frozen stash which will last me through a few complete crop losses.  I grow organic hydro method.  I try to explain to people why I do it this way, and I have about 20 years of growning experience on which my statements are based.  Ive got like 15 or 20 different grow books, books on pests, books on biological solutions (predators) books on how to create my own strain down to backcrossing and the whole deal - "what is an F1?  Glad you asked here are 400 pages to read which will tell you."

Its my hobby, its one of my passions, it is my medicine (really. )I dont use medical for entertainment, I use it for my degenerated disks in my back from having been crushed by an 18 wheel truck 15years ago and I did the addiction to Oxycontin and Morphine and Fentanyl and I withdrew cold turkey and it was worse than getting run over in the first place to sweat that crap out of my system after 5 years of abuse and addiction.

I found out that my high school habit of recreational use actually worked for pain and sleep assistance.  Its not perfect but if I go without it I dont end up in an ER convulsing from the withdraw symptoms either.  And I dont want to risk my happy little mild life in order to kill a few hundred thousand spidermites.  And I dont want anyone else to do that, so I give it my best shot, I try to be 100% accurate when I make a fact statement as opposed to an opinion, and I should stop typing now.

Friends, I hope?  I denfinately feel much better about you and me and my post and how you felt and why.  I hope you understand me a little better now to.

"you can call me Al,"


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Mar 14, 2010)

Definitely friends and one that respects you immensely. I never had mites til a year ago. In doing research on them...the theory of how we are creating the super mite, immerged from everyone around here...
I am too tired to write much at this point,,been up and down the mountain a lot today. 
I probably agree with you more than you might think. I had vegetable gardens in Oregon, you could graze in and all organic. The thing about use of what is used here, also deals with the fact that it is not only up to me, but my b/f.
I have this on my email so will try to read completely tomorrow...I too, have an abundance of books. I collected everything for years..in terms of literature. Many are in boxes but I love my books and as easy as internet is to access information, I love the library...
So thanks for being here...and please do check out some of my threads on GP...I call my sister Alison, Al...so thanks..for saying that..sorry I presumed prior..So, I will PM...with information on where else to find me...
Take Care, 
Cali...


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 15, 2010)

Yo Ho Ho N,

   predatory mite _Phytoselius, and/or Ladybugs. Both are cheap and can be ordered online.

Myself I would hit it with both, but watch the order you do it in, as one will eat the other, I think you can guess which one.

smoke in peace
KK
_


----------



## Althea (Mar 15, 2010)

While I agree completely in theory I have not had success with predatory insects.  I have tried predatory mites - couldnt tell it did a single thing.  Ladybugs - they tend to fly into the lights and flash-fry themselves.  The lights have glass lenses covering them but they find their way in via tiny cracks in the hoods or leaky areas in the duct areas, even just the tiniest opening...  I know they eat spider mites and aphids but they dont seem to pull their weight.  But water / manual removal works great.  So do nicotine based home-made sprays and cinnimon based home made sprays.

Ive seen it suggested that setting CO2 at 10,000 ppm for 15 minutes will kill the spider mites but it does not.   Will kill humans and pets, however, and is insanely dangerous at 10k ppm.  It can even leak out of your grow room into your living area if you grow in your home and kill you that way.

CO2 can be deadly - just like pesticides can be.  Dont intentionally set yourself up for axphiation that way.

Al


----------



## smokingjoe (Apr 28, 2011)

Althea said:
			
		

> your imo is so very, very right.  If you treat with a single remedy you will probably fail to control them much (Im leaving AVID out, for obvious reasons - those being the fact AVID is not for human consumption and is systemic - sure it works but it also will kill you, so the balance sucks) as well as making them resistant to what you use so the next guy down the line who gets a spidermite you treated a few thousand generations earlier will have a "treatment resistant" spidermite which is enough to make me want to cry just typing it.
> 
> Spidermites do not need our help becoming even tougher to deal with.
> 
> ...



G'day Althea, 

Would it be advisable in your view to clone the plant on which they were growing and eliminate The Borg from those to maintain a keeper strain?  

I hate the borg like you wouldn't believe.  I reckon if you decided to trash the plant, treat them with something highly toxic to the borg, uranium will do if you have some.  Alternatively burn the damn thing to kill the outbreak.

Once I had em I would consider the above followed by a massive release of persimilis, Stethorus spp. or Lady Bird Beetles. Don't forget humidity can be your enemy and your friend.

Shame you couldn't hermetically seal the damn grow room.  

It would never hurt to treat the gardens surrounding your grow area.


----------

